# Red Blinking Light



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey all

while boondocking on batteries only does anyone know what the red light that blinks off and on in the roof a/c unit is for? just noticed it this weekend.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I notice this also in our a/c, but we were hooked up to 30 amp service????


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think this is probably one of the most asked questions --

the red light simply lets you know that their is power to the circuit board.... if your A/C does not work and the light is not blinking you can assume that its a power issue...

the next question is what is that little yellow led hanging down -- thats for the remote control sensor...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, I think the little yellow LED hanging down, is not an LED at all.
It is the thermister that senses the temperature in the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks ghosty


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

We just got back from our first time out in our 30rls...Made a list of "Things" for the dealer to check out while fixing our slide out issue- the RED blinking light was on out list too...But now I can take it off the list...This is a great website, am constantly learning new things...Thanks so much...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> We just got back from our first time out in our 30rls...Made a list of "Things" for the dealer to check out while fixing our slide out issue- the RED blinking light was on out list too...But now I can take it off the list...This is a great website, am constantly learning new things...Thanks so much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said









Thor


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, I think the little yellow LED hanging down, is not an LED at all.
> It is the thermister that senses the temperature in the trailer.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Nope thats the Flux Capacitor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I noticed it this weekend as well, I actually figured it was something to do with power to the unit, one of the few things I will figure out myself on this voyage!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sacmetrofire said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think the little yellow LED hanging down, is not an LED at all.
> ...


LMAO

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to go the Doug, I read in the paperwork that it is the thermostat.


----------

